
New findings suggest laws of nature 'downright weird,' and not constant - WayneSmallman
https://phys.org/news/2020-04-laws-nature-downright-weird-constant.html
======
matthew_wilson
Many objects we see have a dipole and spin. Is it reasonable to see the
universe also have a dipole and perhaps spin as well? I would seek to find how
this may simplify some physical models. References to this are appreciated.

------
WayneSmallman
Not only does a universal constant seem annoyingly inconstant at the outer
fringes of the cosmos, it occurs in only one direction, which is downright
weird.

